# Tankmates for 1 Male Convict?



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

I have one lonely little convict in my 29 gallon. Any suggestions for tankmates? I would really appreciate your expertise!


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

1 female convict


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

heyzeusbrains said:


> 1 female convict


+1 That's about all your gonna put in a 29, even then be careful, they can and will kill a solo female this just depends. It's best to get 3-4 females and let him choose a mate then remove the others before they get killed.
if you plan on upgrading later and your con is on the small side you may be able to "temporarily" get some other tankmates


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, yesterday I was in Nashville so I bought 3 females for him to choose from. I think I already can tell which one he will end up with. Time will tell......Thanks!


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

walzon1, do you think the extra females would do good if I add them into my 55? I have an adult blood parrot, a green terror and a pleco in there. Or do you think the green terror would be too much for them? They are a lot faster than him at least. Thank you!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

yes they should do okay, the great thing about cons is they are one of the only smaller CA cichlids that could hold their own against the heavyweights you mentioned.


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you walzon1...that is great news. I have really fallen in love with convicts, love their personalities and was hoping I would be able to keep them. What do you do with all of their offspring, though? Wonder how many females I could eventually add to my 55? Sorry I have so many questions......


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I have only females now, I purposely don't buy males anymore. I have never let the eggs hatch I just remove them, if you want a few I would let the parents raise them don't remove them that way only a few will survive, then hopefully you can give them away. Females also frequently pair mine have eggs every couple weeks. I was a discus lover till i got some cons, they have a personality unlike any other.


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I wanted to give an update. My male did pair off, But I was wrong on which one I originally thought it would be. Apparently he must like older women as she is as big as he is or maybe a little larger. Anyway, they have eggs now. I noticed the eggs on Monday morning. Not sure if this happened Sunday night or when. Looked like he did a good job fertilizing the eggs as only one turned white and it has since been cleaned up. So I am assuming they will become wigglers very soon now, right? Then how long after that before they become free swimming? Thanks!


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

So the eggs hatched Thursday. They have kept the wigglers in the same place, have not moved them yet. I did go ahead and take the other two females out because they were being kept captive in one corner of the tank. Hopefully they will do well in my 55 with my green terror and blood parrot. When should I expect the babies to become free swimmers? opcorn:


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

They should begin free swimming about the fourth day after hatching at a temperature in the mid 70s.. It will vary with water temperature; cooler - longer, warmer - shorter.


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you, notho2000. I checked on the wigglers again and they have either been moved or eaten. Mom is hanging out in a different cave so I am hoping they are safe. Could all the commotion of removing the extra females and a pwc caused the parents to eat the wigglers?


----------

